
Facebook wants you to give credit where credit is due  - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/03/facebook-wants-you-to-give-credit-where-credit-is-due/
======
mattj
This is possibly the lamest idea I've ever seen. Why would I give someone else
credits? The only point is to trade them in for gifts, so I might as well just
spend the points to buy gifts directly. Or, even better, just buy real gifts
in the real world.

Is this Facebook's monetization strategy - turning the news feed into a
pachinko parlor where a few content producers get worthless facebook currency
(and facebook makes money on purchases of said worthless currency)?

~~~
numair
Facebook has a large enough audience where they don't have to simply appeal to
people with your level of intellect to generate meaningful revenue from a
product/service. There are tons and tons of people who love wasting time with
silly things such as this. We don't know if there are enough of those people
to make this useful, but dismissing it outright isn't particularly productive.

------
hotpockets
Sharing is supposed to be altruistic. Frankly this may make me less likely to
share because it taints my good willed sharing with a profit motive.

------
jraines
Karma comes to facebook, society crumbles, film at eleven.

------
jawahar
I believe Facebook is trying to emulate [http://www.killerstartups.com/Site-
Reviews/mjr-in-endorsemen...](http://www.killerstartups.com/Site-Reviews/mjr-
in-endorsements-and-testimonials)

------
markm
This is going to change the world, sadly, only 9 points in 4 hours.

------
callmeed
Tipping is not a city in China ... it's a lame business model

------
ComputerGuru
April Fools was 3 days ago.

------
banned_man
I thought this was going to be about Zuckerberg admitting that he beat out far
superior products in the early stages for no other reason than starting at
Harvard, and having a couple journalists in his pocket. Then I read the title
more closely and realized I'd missed the word _you_.

~~~
numair
Do you have any clue what you're talking about? Some of the smartest, most
talented people in our industry have helped turn Facebook what it is today --
THAT'S why it's a success. People like Adam D'Angelo (who almost single-
handedly created the real-time engine that is driving a lot of Facebook's new
stuff, along with the architecture that allowed them to scale) and Aaron
Sittig (who created the Mac-like, user-friendly interface that has drawn in so
many) are, on their own, geniuses; when combined as a unit, we can see that
they have created a product that is appreciated by over 200 million people.

Mark has had his issues, sure; haven't we all? He was an awkward teenager,
paranoid of others and obsessed with his own code. If you can't understand how
someone like that would do what he did, you really haven't spent much time in
the hacker scene.

~~~
banned_man
I said: _he beat out far superior products in the early stages for no other
reason than starting at Harvard, and having a couple journalists in his
pocket._

He got the talented people to work for him _after_ the superior but less
fortunate competitors had dropped away, and it was clear that Facebook was
going to be the one left standing.

